# Is This A Message?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I’m sure you’ve all been there. You get to a pickup. You’re friendly and say “ hi I’m here for Bob’s Doordash order”. The person turns away to get the order and then puts it on the counter and pushes it towards you without saying anything, then turns around and walks away. And the whole time they have a frown on their face.

Is this a passive aggressive way of saying they don’t like me for some reason. Or is this just a person who hates their life?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> I’m sure you’ve all been there. You get to a pickup. You’re friendly and say “ hi I’m here for Bob’s Doordash order”. The person turns away to get the order and then puts it on the counter and pushes it towards you without saying anything, then turns around and walks away. And the whole time they have a frown on their face.
> 
> Is this a passive aggressive way of saying they don’t like me for some reason. Or is this just a person who hates their life?


They’re pissed ‘cause they don’t get tipped.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

This is a tipped employee practice.

I stopped going to those places unless it's like over $20, and then I'll tip them and omg are they shocked.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Don’t take it personally. It’s nothing about you. Not only are they pissed because they’re not getting the tip, they’re pissed because you are. And they may hate their job.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> Is this a passive aggressive way of saying they don’t like me for some reason. Or is this just a person who hates their life?


Maybe both. Either way its out of your control and not worth worrying about. I know I don't when it happens to me. I just try to appear friendly, as you do, when asking for the order. After that the ball's in their court.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I’m sure you’ve all been there. You get to a pickup. You’re friendly and say “ hi I’m here for Bob’s Doordash order”. The person turns away to get the order and then puts it on the counter and pushes it towards you without saying anything, then turns around and walks away. And the whole time they have a frown on their face.
> 
> Is this a passive aggressive way of saying they don’t like me for some reason. Or is this just a person who hates their life?


Sounds like they hate their job.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I’ve noticed that a lot of fast food workers hate their jobs…

The one that really stands out to me is Starbucks… nothing but attitude and unhappy faces…


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The one that really stands out to me is Starbucks… nothing but attitude and unhappy faces…


Yeah, I've seen that as well. I think that's because Starbucks is where all of the disgruntled Lesbian Dance Therapy majors end up. I don't know what they thought they were going to do with that "education".


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> I’m sure you’ve all been there. You get to a pickup. You’re friendly and say “ hi I’m here for Bob’s Doordash order”. The person turns away to get the order and then puts it on the counter and pushes it towards you without saying anything, then turns around and walks away. And the whole time they have a frown on their face.
> 
> Is this a passive aggressive way of saying they don’t like me for some reason. Or is this just a person who hates their life?


So, 

The order is ready to go. 

Sounds like a win to me. 

Although your scenario has never happened to me. 

Sorry, but it seems they don't like you even though they love their life.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I’ve noticed that a lot of fast food workers hate their jobs…
> 
> The one that really stands out to me is Starbucks… nothing but attitude and unhappy faces…


Of course they hate their jobs because it’s fast food. And what’s not to love about working at Starbucks and dealing with customers who are cranky because they didn’t get their grande latte yet? Or they’re rude because they didn’t get their double latte mocha with fat free milk. Starbucks would be the worst with so many pretentious customers.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Of course they hate their jobs because it’s fast food. And what’s not to love about working at Starbucks and dealing with customers who are cranky because they didn’t get their grande latte yet? Or they’re rude because they didn’t get their double latte mocha with fat free milk. Starbucks would be the worst with so many pretentious customers.


You seem to know a lot about Starbucks products… 👀


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You seem to know a lot about Starbucks products… 👀


Hahaha. Only because I used to meet friends there or use their WiFI. I never ordeted or had latte since I don’t drink coffeo or any iced coffe. I’d just get an overpriced hot cocoa.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Wendy’s…….home of the most miserable employees. Everyone always looks overjoyed to work there! Every time I go in to a Wendy’s I look at the jabrons working there and think of this song😄


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Maybe they actually looked at their stock portfolio this morning.  


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> I’m sure you’ve all been there. You get to a pickup. You’re friendly and say “ hi I’m here for Bob’s Doordash order”. The person turns away to get the order and then puts it on the counter and pushes it towards you without saying anything, then turns around and walks away. And the whole time they have a frown on their face.
> 
> Is this a passive aggressive way of saying they don’t like me for some reason. Or is this just a person who hates their life?


It says they hate food delivery driver’s and wish they could tell us to take a hike.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Wendy’s…….home of the most miserable employees. Everyone always looks overjoyed to work there! Every time I go in to a Wendy’s I look at the jabrons working there and think of this song😄


I got told to leave one Wendy’s when I screamed through the mic from drive-thru shouting “ I am here for the F’ing order you worthless ****** that can’t even speak English clearly! “…

I do not know why they got upset at all but reading the reviews of that Wendy’s it seem I wasn’t the only person that felt that way…


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Wendy’s…….home of the most miserable employees. Everyone always looks overjoyed to work there! Every time I go in to a Wendy’s I look at the jabrons working there and think of this song😄
> *R.E.M. - Shiny Happy People*


I love that song!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I got told to leave one Wendy’s when I screamed through the mic from drive-thru shouting “ I am here for the F’ing order you worthless **** that can’t even speak English clearly! “…
> 
> I do not know why they got upset at all but reading the reviews of that Wendy’s it seem I wasn’t the only person that felt that way…


My fun time Karen Manager at Wendy's!









I really hate Fast Food delivery!


8000 deliveries over 4 years I’ve learned just to never do FF cheap ass deliveries. So tonight I made an exception. 🤦‍♂️ I’m literally sitting next to a Wendy’s (who I detest) and Bam $16 offer for 2.1 miles. Woooooh Unicorn!!! Easy money no brainer so I accept. It’s 8:40 and the lobby...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I actually like Wendy's vs other fast food.

But I don't think I ever did a delivery from there. It seems like everyone orders chick fil a, McDonald's, bk & taco bell.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I actually like Wendy's vs other fast food.
> 
> But I don't think I ever did a delivery from there. It seems like everyone orders chick fil a, McDonald's, bk & taco bell.


Delivery wise, it's market specific. In my market the worst place to deliver from is Popeye's. Non tipping entitled customers who give no tip and downrate you on top of it. 

Next worse......Wendy's for pretty much the same reasons. Those $5 Biggie Bag customers demand "white glove" service for their $0 tip!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I don't see how the $5 bag would meet minimum order requirements, unless they're paying a small order fee.

Defeats the purpose, might as well just order a regular meal. Customers aren't mathematically inclined tho.

I think all the chicken places are the worst. It's stereotypical and true at the same time.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I don't see how the $5 bag would meet minimum order requirements, unless they're paying a small order fee.
> 
> Defeats the purpose, might as well just order a regular meal. Customers aren't mathematically inclined tho.
> 
> I think all the chicken places are the worst. It's stereotypical and true at the same time.


For me the worst was Chick-fil-a. They were always too busy, so I declined those. Panda Express was another I’d decline. 

Anyone who orders fast food through these apps is mathematically challenged. To pay the fees for a $5 meal is ludicrous, and the food item prices are also higher than if they went to go get them. I had so many orders delivering just one coffee, one shake, one soda or just fries.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Uh yeah chick fil a is ummm....

I guess at least at KFC and Popeyes they can order buckets, meal deals... but those prices are insane now.

I think the KFC sign says something like 47.99 for 20 pieces. I could be wrong but I saw it somewhere.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Uh yeah chick fil a is ummm....
> 
> I guess at least at KFC and Popeyes they can order buckets, meal deals... but those prices are insane now.
> 
> I think the KFC sign says something like 47.99 for 20 pieces. I could be wrong but I saw it somewhere.


Holy cow on that price! 

If you’re in Jacksonville, stay safe with the hurricane.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ll do a particular McD’s all day if the prices are right. Just got $8.75 for 2 miles total, tiny bag, doubled with a $10 more for 3 additional miles. But only this McD’s. They actually just remade an order because it was waiting too long (nothing wrong with it, just going into a retirement community - people avoid those). Also the only one I order from once in abluemoon. VERY well run.


----------

